# Everything is too large (tried the obvious stuff already)



## netwengdropout (6 mo ago)

I have no idea what I initially adjusted ages ago, but I've tried changing the Display Resolution, UI scaling, text and cursor size, the zoom values in Chrome and the system settings... basically everything I can find on Google, and nothing has fixed the issue.

I've included a partial screenshot as an example. The Minimize/Maximize/Close buttons are much larger, and the objects and the text in them are just too big to fit everything well.


----------



## netwengdropout (6 mo ago)

While I'm here, I also I have no idea how this profile photo was automatically uploaded. I'm sorry for being this inept. (And please let me know if I should make a separate thread for this issue.)


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Are desktop items large ?


----------



## netwengdropout (6 mo ago)

Desktop items are a bit larger than I'm used to but the size of the borders of each window - even sticky notes - are pretty large.


----------



## netwengdropout (6 mo ago)

I've managed to adjust the text size in Google Chrome to eliminate the text-in-object issue I mentioned earlier, but I'm stumped as to how I'd reduce the size of individual windows. I hope I'm not imagining it at this point.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Right click the desktop and then Display Settings, then check that the scale setting is not larger than 100%


----------

